# Chevy Truck light wiring harness



## Plowguy2009 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a 1993 chevy truck. Bought a used western plow 8ft off 1997 chevy truck. I am having problems with the light wiring harness. I have the new helagen bulbs the harness is wired for the old style three prong headlights. I don't want to buy a new light harness IS THERE A WAY TO JUST CONVERT MINE???? I AM RUNNING WITH NO PLOW LIGHTS HELP HELP!!!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Cut and splice either into your factory harness, or go to auto parts store and get the right plugs to splice in.


----------



## Plowguy2009 (Jan 23, 2009)

got h2o 

Do you by chance know what color wires I would have to splice into on factory harness?? I have three plug prongs that plug into the light cylinode then I have the one going out to the headlight.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't know the colors off hand, but a test light will tell you easily. Yours will have a ground for each light and the sealed beams will only have one. That's why there's 3 wires on the 1 type and 4 on the other.


----------



## Plowguy2009 (Jan 23, 2009)

is there anyway I can take a picture to show you


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah, just take the picture and then to post it when you do a reply scroll down and manage attachments below to post it. Just remember to resize it before you post it or it will be huge.


----------



## Plowguy2009 (Jan 23, 2009)

*plow wiring*

here is a pic of the back of my headlight and also my original heligen lights cylinode.The square block ones are from the plow harness and there is a female three prong one that went to my old truck and a male one. I used to have a main wiring harness box i plugged in the male connector into the main harness in the truck the female plug plugged into the three prong light. I have a couple more pic but it would only upload one at a time. I am pretty sure i know were to splice for the main harness on the truck the brown and blue wires. i am not sure what the wires do for sure


----------



## Plowguy2009 (Jan 23, 2009)

*sorry for the huge picture*

i forgot a step in the process lol


----------

